
Could Crows Be the Solution to the Scourge of Cigarette Butt Litter? - trextrex
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/startups/news/a28543/startup-trains-crows-to-pick-up-trash/
======
Nomentatus
This might also unnerve smokers if dozens of crows start fighting each other
(and the smoker) for their cigs once they become fairly short. (Which is fine
by me.)

